# Balintawak, WOTBAG



## fangjian (Dec 3, 2012)

Latest video from Swift Waters Self Defense Club

Featured in the video:

Chief Master Zack Taco
Master Eugene Nepangue
Instructor Jonathan Leonard
Instructor Michael Paliotta
Ian Williams

of the World Original Teovel's Balintawak Arnis Group


[yt]HyqjNTrssWs[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------

